# Need a gunsmith



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm looking for recommendations for a gunsmith to put a muzzlebrake on a rifle. I live in West Bountiful so closer to home is better. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I would actually be interested in potentially have one of my rifles done as well, let me know what you find out. I'm just in Farmington.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Lynn Yaunt. He is in Syracuse. I will see if I can find his number.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Lynn Yaunt. He is in Syracuse. I will see if I can find his number.


It's here on my desk luv2fish&hnt... 801-825-7596

I'll get up there someday, he's not open on Sat. or Sun.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks .45.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I had one done on a stainless 300 win mag by Lee Childs in West Haven area. The work he did was incredible. I love it big time!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Do you remember what he charged ya?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I had Lynn port my daughters shotgun and he charged me $90.00. I think it may be a little more for a rifle or a pistol because of the rifling.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry, I don't remember. Well worth it whatever it was...


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

fishawk said:


> I'm looking for recommendations for a gunsmith to put a muzzlebrake on a rifle. I live in West Bountiful so closer to home is better. Thanks for your help.


i'm looking at muzzle brakes myself, which one did you choose? I have been looking at Vais. there sure is allot to choose from.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a Vais muzzlebrake on a 6.5x284. It works really well, however, the holes go all the way around the muzzle so it kicks up dust. A brake with slots on the side work really well and they don't kick up as much dust. The big problem with those is indexing the brake so it's horizonal on the end of the barrel. But any good gunplumber can do it.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I hear the vais is not much louder than a rifle without a brake on. one of the reason i'm leaning toward this brand. as for shooting prone, its hard to say it will be on a hunting rifle. and if I can take it off at times should not be a problem.

thanks for the ph# longbow


----------

